# Button muss funkeln :)



## GODagain (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe keine ahnung wie ich ein Funkeln in diesen Button bekommen soll. Ich denke für jemand der sich auskennt sollte das kein Problem sein. Hier mal der Button...

am besten wäre es wenn der Text dezent funkelt   

wenn es mit einer psd datei einfacher wäre, würde ich die dem "Helfer" auch genre per PN zukommen lassen


----------



## Chrisu (24. Februar 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du mit funkeln des Textes meinst, aber bei den alten Computerspielen der 80er hat man einfach an 3 Stellen einen kleinen Stern eingeblendet.

Ungefähr wie im Anhang. Und das geht recht schnell mit ImageReady.
Falls das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht und du dabei Hilfe brauchst, dann schreib ich nochmals die genaue Vorgehensweise auf.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## alextsch (24. Februar 2005)

Guckst du Google: Suchen nach Button Tutorial Photoshop

mfg


----------



## Kyrius (24. Februar 2005)

*.* Das Funkeln aus Kick&Point Adventuren wie Monkey Island.

Respekt, das hat was


----------



## GODagain (24. Februar 2005)

Chrisu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht genau was du mit funkeln des Textes meinst, aber bei den alten Computerspielen der 80er hat man einfach an 3 Stellen einen kleinen Stern eingeblendet.
> 
> Ungefähr wie im Anhang. Und das geht recht schnell mit ImageReady.
> Falls das deinen Vorstellungen entspricht und du dabei Hilfe brauchst, dann schreib ich nochmals die genaue Vorgehensweise auf.
> ...



danke, genau sowas habe ich gesucht..danke


----------



## versuch13 (24. Februar 2005)

hi chrisu,

mich interessiert aufjedenfall wie du die Sterne gemacht hast,  die animation mit image ready ist nicht das problem. Also wenn du lust hast schreib nochmal was dazu.

danke.MfG


----------



## Kyrius (24. Februar 2005)

Das wäre doch sogar ein super Thema für die Tutorials-Ecke


----------



## Chrisu (24. Februar 2005)

Ein Tutorial für ein Sternchen das man innherhalb von 10 Sekunden erstellt hat? Naja ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht vielleicht etwas ausführlicher sein müßte.
Aber hier trotzdem mal eine schnelle Anleitung:

Wie man im Bild sehen kann, ist der Stern selber nicht wirklich aufwendig. Der Stern ist 9x9 Pixel groß und man benötigt 3 Ebenen dafür:

1. Ebene: Deckkraft 100%
2. Ebene: Deckkraft 75%
3. Ebene: Deckkraft 50%

Die einzelnen Pixel werden einfach mit dem Bleistift-Tool gezeichnet. Hat man alle 3 Ebenen fertig, dann werden diese einfach mit STRG-E zu einer Ebene verbunden. Dabei bleiben jetzt die Deckkraftwerte erhalten und man kann den Stern beliebig einsetzen.
Zur Verdeutlichung hier noch eine Vergrößerung des Sterns.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## versuch13 (24. Februar 2005)

Ja, danke. Bisher hab ich Sterne meist mit Blendenflecken dargestellt, aber das ist aufjedenfall eine gute alternative. danke
greetz


----------



## GODagain (24. Februar 2005)

@Chrisu

meinst du du könntest das sternchen mit weiteren 4 Strahlen versehen...also jeweild die diagonalen, das sieht das ganze funkeln etwas "runder" aus   

und jetzt noch eine frage die mir etwas peinlich ist...wenn ich das bild abspeichere muss ich es doch, rechts klicken und als gif speicheren, oder? wenn ich das nämlich mache, bewegt sich nichts mehr   

Ja, ich bin blöd


----------



## liquidbeats (24. Februar 2005)

ImageReady denn dies ist für die Animationen geeignet, Photoshop ist mehr der Statische teil.


----------

